# Colorado Front Rangers - March in Fort Collins



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

From the last herf discussion it seems like a few of you Gent's wouldn't mind coming up to Fort Collins to visit our B&M and as such we need to figure out which day will be best. If we go with a Sunday, based on the conversation Zach and I had with the owner we'll be able to use the "Members" area. If we decide on a Saturday, I don't think we'll be extended that courtesy. Both area's are plenty big to accomidate us so it's just a matter of which day is prefered.

Which day works best?


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

I vote sunday since we can use the members area and that would be pretty cool for the event!!:tu


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> I vote sunday since we can use the members area and that would be pretty cool for the event!!:tu


Sorry, I meant only people who are important should vote. :bn


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

I vote for Sunday, as long as you "kids" can manage to sober up and get up in time to be there.:sl


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm fine with either day... If the pics on their site (pool table etc) show the members area, I think sunday would be cool.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

glking said:


> I vote for Sunday, as long as you "kids" can manage to sober up and get up in time to be there.:sl


:tpd:

You guys sure you can make it 

:fu :r

j/k guys Sunday works for me. Thanks for putting in the time and effort to set this up.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I'm ok with either day. I think Tyler works on Saturdays so maybe he can join us on a Sunday. We'll give dale plenty of time to work it out too.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd prolly be best with Sunday with kids and all. But not on the 30th.

Members lounge sounds cool. :ss

So after looking at the poll, does that mean if we have it on Saturday MCS will bring us cake? If so, I'd like him.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Sunday is a day of worship. I'm sorry, but I have a meeting with a :chk and we are going to :ss

Maybe next time.

























Sunday works for me.


----------



## Mojo65 (May 26, 2007)

macms said:


> Sunday is a day of worship. I'm sorry, but I have a meeting with a :chk and we are going to :ss
> 
> Maybe next time.
> 
> Sunday works for me.


Thats funny right there.....!:r. Cant we do it this weekend? :mn


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

glking said:


> I vote for Sunday, as long as you "kids" can manage to sober up and get up in time to be there.:sl


The only problem with the last two is we already had stuff planned before we found out about both of those herfs....:r

Had a big CAO event this last weekend and my girlfriends b-day the night before on the last one lo...

We will be great for the next one. I promise I won't plan anything the night before....:ss


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Moglman said:


> I'm ok with either day. I think Tyler works on Saturdays so maybe he can join us on a Sunday. We'll give dale plenty of time to work it out too.


Yeah he works Thurs and Sat. So sun he should be able to swing up and chill with us. :tu


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Most Sundays work for TShailer and me :tu ... just depends on which weekend in March. Pending terrible ice & snow, a Sunday drive to Fort Fun would be great.


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

so has a date been set?


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

We're looking at the 9th or 16th.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Spect said:


> We're looking at the 9th or 16th.


Either will work for me... looking forward to it!


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

The date is set! March 16 in Fort Collins. We do have access to the members area which includes; poker table, pool table, gygantoric TV. Memberships are 30 a month or 10 a day for a guest pass, so lets make sure we show the shop some love for extending us the courtesy. :tu


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Who's planning on being there?

1. Spect


----------



## Halon (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll be there for sure! Thanks for planning this on a Sunday! 
That's cool that Armando is letting us use the members' lounge.
See you guys there!


TYLER


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Tyler, you dog. About freakin' time you showed up!

I'm there on the 16th, Ray. Start at Noon???


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

1. Spect
2. Halon
3. Moglman
4. macms


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

1. Spect
2. Halon
3. Moglman
4. macms
5. jcarlton


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

They open at noon. So starting then would be good. Should we plan to do lunch before hand?


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Halon said:


> I'll be there for sure! Thanks for planning this on a Sunday!
> That's cool that Armando is letting us use the members' lounge.
> See you guys there!
> 
> TYLER


Hehe bout time you came to this side of the park...the grass is greener here....:r

1. Spect
2. Halon
3. Moglman
4. macms
5. jcarlton
6. zmancbr

Noon sounds like a plan to me unless we wanna do some lunch first. There are quite a few places close by. :tu


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I'm good with lunch somewhere if there are enough takers. BW3 is just down off Harmony and College, right? Anywhere is cool tho.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

BW3?


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Buffalo Wild Wings (yum!)

http://www.bw3.com/


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

I would go if I could catch a ride with somebody from the Denver area.
Anybody willing to give a ride to a *Cigar Smoker ?:ss*


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

glking said:


> I would go if I could catch a ride with somebody from the Denver area.
> Anybody willing to give a ride to a *Cigar Smoker ?:ss*


PM :ss

I'm in for lunch... (probably G as well.)


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm in! OK, as soon as I check w/ 'she who must be obeyed' I'll be in, but I'm pretty sure...

:ss


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Moglman said:


> Buffalo Wild Wings (yum!)
> 
> http://www.bw3.com/


uu

Sorry had to get that out. The Buffalo wild wings up here absolutely sucks a$$. It is some of the worst food in town and is actually on the other side anyway. If you guys wanna go there I will but I would recommend some better places....:ss


----------



## Halon (Jul 21, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> If you guys wanna go there I will but I would recommend some better places....:ss


Such as???

TYLER


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

You locals guide us Zach. Forget BW3 and take us where the food doesn't suck.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm up for whatever as far as food goes and Gary you are wecome to ride with me. 

Edit: Looks like Fred may have you covered.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

LordOfWu said:


> I'm in! OK, as soon as I check w/ 'she who must be obeyed' I'll be in, but I'm pretty sure...
> 
> :ss


Speaking of which, any of you Wyoming folk who can break away from your livestock should come! :bn


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Spect said:


> Speaking of which, any of you Wyoming folk who can break away from your livestock should come! :bn


:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Spect said:


> Speaking of which, any of you Wyoming folk who can break away from your livestock should come! :bn


You hoping WyoBob will fly in or something? Oh wait, they sold the airport.

I'm interested as well, but of course must also check with She who must be checked with (nice not to be married :ss).


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> You hoping WyoBob will fly in or something? Oh wait, they sold the airport.
> 
> I'm interested as well, but of course must also check with She who must be checked with (nice not to be married :ss).


Some people might lie about not living there. I would.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Spect said:


> Some people might lie about not living there. I would.


As would I....at least I only work there...:r


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

1. Spect
2. Halon
3. Moglman
4. macms
5. jcarlton
6. zmancbr
7. glking
8. LordOfWu
9. physiognomy ... Count me in. Dawn might tag along as well...

Thanks again for setting this up guys!


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone else notice that Jamie updated the tags?


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Spect said:


> Anyone else notice that Jamie updated the tags?


That wasn't me (I wish I had the knowledge base to do that), it was Mert and Fred. All I did was copy and paste.  I will forward the PM that has the new tags.

Edit: Looks like I don't need to forward that PM after all...looks good on you Ray.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

How about that link?


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> That wasn't me (I wish I had the knowledge base to do that), it was Mert and Fred. All I did was copy and paste.  I will forward the PM that has the new tags.


I stand corrected. Nice work guys.


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

TShailer and I will have to catch y'all next time, as we're committed elsewhere on the 16th. Sounds like it will be a great time tho! See some of you at Fuller's on March 7th...:ss
Cheers!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Well I will have to update the tags later today!!:tu


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I spread the word a bit around some of the boards, mostly to guage possible interest for an upcoming annual event. I'll post here if anyone says they are coming to Ft. Collins.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

1. Spect
2. Halon
3. Moglman
4. macms
5. jcarlton
6. zmancbr
7. glking
8. LordOfWu
9. physiognomy ... Count me in. Dawn might tag along as well...
10. Dogwatch Dale (per PM, with friends?)

I hope Dawn joins us Peter.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

So what kind of food is everyone in the mood for?

We have another wing shop in town that rocks called Jim's Wings. There are several burger joints that are quite good and we have a Jason's deli that is also very very good and a good value. Open to opinions...

Edited to add we have Big City Burritos as well and they rock!!


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm easy...wings, burgers, sandwiches...all sounds OK to me!

Hey, Jamie or Fred (or anyone else on the south side of town...) wanna set up a carpool, save some gas/environment?


----------



## Halon (Jul 21, 2007)

I'd rather do burgers than wings, but I don't care too much.


TYLER


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

LordOfWu said:


> Hey, Jamie or Fred (or anyone else on the south side of town...) wanna set up a carpool, save some gas/environment?


PM sent.

I'm meeting glking at my office at 10AM. Jamie is riding with us as well.

I'm OK with any choice for food. Preference would be Jason's deli.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Man you guys are quick to respond...:r


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Jasons Deli sounds good to me.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Jasons Deli sounds good to me.


I was actually leaning toawrd that myself but I love any of these places!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

You guys still have an Obydaas up there?


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Any place to eat is fine with me, which is kinda sad in reflection.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Moglman said:


> Any place to eat is fine with me, which is kinda sad in reflection.


I'm sure we'll forgive you.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> You guys still have an Obydaas up there?


It doesn't ring any bells but there is a S**tload of restaurants up here. I believe we have one of the higest per capita in the US:r


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

You guys figure out where you're going to eat & I'll try to get there before the herf too. Looking forward to seeing most of you again, and some for the first time!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Alright it seems like people want Jason's deli the most and I personally think that's a fine choice. Great food and value. :tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> It doesn't ring any bells but there is a S**tload of restaurants up here. I believe we have one of the higest per capita in the US:r


Check it out in your leisure.
Obydaas Sandwich Shop
749 S Lemay Ave A3-115, Fort Collins, CO 80524-3251, United States (Map) (Add Company Info)
Phone: (970) 493-9187
SIC:Restaurants
Line of Business:Sandwich Shop

See you all at Jason's hopefully.


----------



## Halon (Jul 21, 2007)

Jason's Deli sounds good to me! Haven't been there in a while. Can't wait for the herf!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> Check it out in your leisure.
> Obydaas Sandwich Shop
> 749 S Lemay Ave A3-115, Fort Collins, CO 80524-3251, United States (Map) (Add Company Info)
> Phone: (970) 493-9187
> ...


Man I know right where that is at and I don't recall a restaurant other than Wendy's being on that corner....Will have to drive by and check it out now...:r


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Bump... Getting closer & I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again. Will have to make sure I bring enough cigars, so a final head-count closer to the day would be handy


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> Bump... Getting closer & I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again. Will have to make sure I bring enough cigars, so a final head-count closer to the day would be handy


Our Doctor recommended a final head count. Be there or face a Cremosa-style u attack.

1. Spect


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

1. Spect
2. zmancbr

Oh and I checked on that restaurant obydaas...doesn't exist. I drover around the section of town and didn't see anything so I assume they are long gone...


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

1. Spect
2. zmancbr
3. moglman

Meet at 11 am at Jason's Deli then. http://www.jasonsdeli.com/

1538 E. Harmony Rd.
Fort Collins, CO 80525
Phone: 970-204-9203
http://www.jasonsdeli.com/location/FTC


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

1. Spect
2. zmancbr
3. moglman
4-5. physiognomy & girlfriend (Are any other women going to be there?)

See you guys at Jason's... :ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

1. Spect
2. zmancbr
3. moglman
4-5. physiognomy & girlfriend
6-8. macms, jcarlton, glking (carpool)


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> 1. Spect
> 2. zmancbr
> 3. moglman
> 4-5. physiognomy & girlfriend (Are any other women going to be there?)
> ...


I'll see if the wife is intrested.


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

1. Spect
2. zmancbr
3. moglman
4-5. physiognomy & girlfriend
6-9. macms, jcarlton, glking, LorOfWu (carpool)

...you guys didn't forget about me, did ya?


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

LordOfWu said:


> ...you guys didn't forget about me, did ya?


Chopped liver anyone??? :ss:ss


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

LordOfWu said:


> ...you guys didn't forget about me, did ya?


They took a vote and decided to make you walk....

Looking good for a turnout so far. Jason's deli at 11 sounds great to me!!!:tu


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> They took a vote and decided to make you walk....
> 
> Looking good for a turnout so far. Jason's deli at 11 sounds great to me!!!:tu


Geez! My knee starts feeling a little better, and now I'm supposed to walk to Fort Fun! Tough crowd...looks like it might be about time to get some packages in the mail...or just bring 'em with me...yeah...{planning begins to formulate in the brain...don't wait, this could take a while}


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

LordOfWu said:


> Geez! My knee starts feeling a little better, and now I'm supposed to walk to Fort Fun! Tough crowd...looks like it might be about time to get some packages in the mail...or just bring 'em with me...yeah...{planning begins to formulate in the brain...don't wait, this could take a while}


No need to go all postal now Mert, we will get you there one way or another.:tu:z


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> No need to go all postal now Mert, we will get you there one way or another.:tu:z


Postal...no...not that, I can get more cigars if I avoid shipping...gonna see everyone in person...tick...tick...tick...

:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

LordOfWu said:


> Postal...no...not that, I can get more cigars if I avoid shipping...gonna see everyone in person...tick...tick...tick...
> 
> :gn:gn:gn:gn


Just remember...bombing us in a cigar shop that is on our home turf perhaps not wise.... Retaliation will be swift....:gn


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

:r I didn't forget Mert! :r :chk


----------



## Halon (Jul 21, 2007)

1. Spect
2. zmancbr
3. moglman
4-5. physiognomy & girlfriend
6-9. macms, jcarlton, glking, LorOfWu (carpool)
10. Halon

Looking forward to seeing everybody!


TYLER


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

macms said:


> :r I didn't forget Mert! :r :chk


Fred, thanks for the sentiment......but it won't save you!!!


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

I seriously wish I could come, but I have a birthday party for a three year old I have to attend. Since it is my nephew's party, I think I should probably go. Have fun!

Matt


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey guys do you know if there's wireless available up there? I'm on call and may have to drag my laptop with me because I certainly don't want to spend my time online when I could be enjoying myself.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> Hey guys do you know if there's wireless available up there? I'm on call and may have to drag my laptop with me because I certainly don't want to spend my time online when I could be enjoying myself.


I believe you are in luck! Ray and I were goofing around on ebay yesterday up in the lounge so you should be good to go!!:tu

PM him to make sure....since I am a n00b without a laptop lol...:hn


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

What'd you buy me? Do you need my sizes? 6"x50 fits me most of the time. :ss

Glad to hear it though. Work be darned.

BTW, could you bring some bands with you? I'm thinking 2-300 for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> Hey guys do you know if there's wireless available up there? I'm on call and may have to drag my laptop with me because I certainly don't want to spend my time online when I could be enjoying myself.


Yeah, your covered.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> What'd you buy me? Do you need my sizes? 6"x50 fits me most of the time. :ss
> 
> Glad to hear it though. Work be darned.
> 
> ...




I think you might like what we bought you!!!

As for the bands I was hoping to have a lot for anyone whoe need them but my last shipment was a little short so hopefully they will arrive tomorrow. I have exactly 300 right now so I have you covered but hoping to have the other 1000 in tom. :tu

See all you wonderful gents and ladies sunday morn...except for Ray since I have to see his ugly face today....:r


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> See all you wonderful gents and ladies sunday morn...except for Ray since I have to see his ugly face today....:r


You think you boys can behave the day before this time? :ss


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

1. Spect
2. zmancbr
3. moglman
4-5. physiognomy & girlfriend
6-9. macms, jcarlton, glking, LorOfWu (carpool)
10. Halon
11 &12 Opusfxd & Patbo (give him grief about not yet posting in the newbie forum pleeze. He's on, posted some but not yet followed the jungle way and introduced himself)


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> 11 &12 Opusfxd & Patbo (give him grief about not yet posting in the newbie forum pleeze. He's on, posted some but not yet followed the jungle way and introduced himself)


I suppose we could always introduce him on his behalf...surely we could come up with some interesting "facts" that would help everyone get to know him...

Man, I'm just getting mean lately 

BTW, I'm going shopping tomorrow for Sunday...not so much bombs as surgical strikes...less about numbers, more about accuracy, like a sniper...1 shot 1 kill!!!

:gn


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> You think you boys can behave the day before this time? :ss


Well...no guarantees but I think we will. If not at least its not an hour driver to get anywhere. Ray and I live literally 5 mins around the corner.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> Well...no guarantees but I think we will. If not at least its not an hour driver to get anywhere. Ray and I live literally 5 mins around the corner.


This is good to know. You can crawl home reasonably safe then. :r :r


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

macms said:


> This is good to know. You can crawl home reasonably safe then. :r :r


Absolutely...and the good news is I hit it hard tonight...

Its 5am and I just got home...w00t. So I should be good and rested for sunday!!:chk


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

1. Spect
2. zmancbr
3. moglman
4-5. physiognomy & girlfriend
6-9. macms, jcarlton, glking, LorOfWu (carpool)
10. Halon
11 &12 Opusfxd & Patbo
13. sparky1957 who some of you have met but still hasn't posted. give him crap as well.
14. dogwatch dale, the last I heard from him.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn this is getting big:chk


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Kinda scary huh? Imagine if we harnessed all this for good instead of evil? :hn


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> Kinda scary huh? Imagine if we harnessed all this for good instead of evil? :hn


----------



## Mojo65 (May 26, 2007)

I sure wish I was home to meet some of the local gang......


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Where are you?


----------



## Mojo65 (May 26, 2007)

macms said:


> Where are you?


loading the semi Monday in Las Vegas down to Irvine CA Wednesday then heading to Chicago and Milwaukee....:hn:BS


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

When you get home you call me and I will meet you for a smoke. Years ago I owned a 'cabin-over freightshaker' We can share some stories about lot lizards, the go fast lane, large cars and such.


----------



## Mojo65 (May 26, 2007)

macms said:


> When you get home you call me and I will meet you for a smoke. Years ago I owned a 'cabin-over freightshaker' We can share some stories about lot lizards, the go fast lane, large cars and such.


Deal!:ss


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

I am totally pumped up for tomorrow, even if it is halfway to Canada! Time to start loading up the munitions...everyone (and you know who I'm talking to!) get a good nights rest...need that energy level high for cigars!

:ss


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd like to apologize now if my bimonthly washing of my jeep has brought upon us any unwanted precipitation or other unwanted weather phenomena. I too am making my list and checking it twice. Can't wait!

Manitoba right? Does this place have valet parking for dog sleds??


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Just passing on a message to everyone... Dawn apologizes & is sorry that she won't be able to make it today. She is feeling under the weather & doesn't want to pass anything around. Hopefully we'll get to catch up sometime soon...

Now, on to the good news... Let's herf!!!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for a wonderful time today. I thoroughly enjoyed the friendship, conversation and cigars! We could of opened our own B & M with the cigars we brought and purchased.

Edwards Pipe and Tobacco in Ft. Collins is a full service and well stocked B/M that puts meaning back into the phrase, "customer service". They deserve this plug IMO.

Our numbers are growing and each event just keeps getting bigger and for me, wonderful friendships are being established. The common bond that started the Front Range Herfers may be the love of the leaf, but these BOTL's are men of character, knowledgeable and value what each of us contribute. I'm grateful to be a part of this fellowship.

OK, I'm done with the "old guy rambling and pining" crap. :chk

These bastages crippled me and did so with glee and without regard for my well being with truly exceptional cigars. :ss Thanks guys for the many hours of enjoyment that await me.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

To echo the 'old guy'  I also want to add my thanks to everyone for their company & fine cigars today. It is fantastic to see our group grow into such a great bunch of people & I look forward to seeing you all again next month... :ss


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Had a wonderful herf today at Edward's Pipe and Tobacco in Ft. Collins. Thank you to all who attended, to Edward's and the owner Armando for hosting us, for the great cigars that were gifted all around, and the continued growing Front Range Herfers. I apologize for any fuzzy pics.

The member's lounge at Edwards









Peter (physiognomy) and Mert (LordOfWu)









Dale (as in Dogwatch) and his son Jacob









LtoR: Amber, Zach, Fred (macms) and Dave (sparky1957)









Amber (Ray's Better Half) and Zach (zmancbr)









Dave (Opusfxd) and Jamie (jcarlton)









Jamie (jcarlton) and Jacob









Brad (coolhand) and Mert (LordOfWu)









Brad (coolhand), Tyler (halon) and Peter (physiognomy)









Gary (glking) and Dale









Peter and Ray (Spect)









Edward's large walk-in humidor









Jake, running the shop


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I too wish to thank everyone for a great afternoon I'm so glad I was able to make it! 

BTW, is that really what I look like after being woken up early and spending half the day on tech support? Ouch. Sorry I was really much happier. :ss

Zach, Ray and Halon, you all have a great house. Thanks again for the hospitality.


----------



## Mojo65 (May 26, 2007)

I spent the afternoon alone in my truck.....But I fired up an onix
reserve that I payed way too much for in a casino last night in your
honor! Wish I was there...:z


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics so quickly Scott! The herf was big fun and it was good to meet some more new Front Range Herfers!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Definitely had a great time with all who came. Thanks for making it a sucessful event. I know I am glad to be a part of such a great group of guys. Definitely a very generous group and fun to spend an afternoon with.

Can't wait till the next event!!:ss:ss:ss

Zach

Forgot to add great pics. I will have to get my camera and bring it next time!!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks Ray and Zach for putting the herf together. It was great to see everybody and meet a few new folks like Brad and Jacob. I got a few names wrong, don't always know the proper cigar etiquette but I can tell you this... This is a great bunch of folks.:tu Edward is a fine shop with a well stocked humi. If your ever in the area this is a don't miss shop.:ss


----------

